# I took half day off but the DTV installer never showed up or bothered to call me...



## kathymoore (Mar 3, 2006)

The DTV installer was scheduled to come to my house this morning to installe
a new dish and upgrad my two HD DVRs.

I took half day off and waited. waited. ...and waited. by 12 noon, nobody showed
up and nobody called. (yes, my phone was working) I called DTV and they gave
me the dispatch number for the local insatallation contractor. I called the number
and it prompted me to leave a message. I tried, but their voicemail system kept
saying "this mailbox is full, good-bye" 

Am I entitled to any kind of apology or compensation? My local cable company
gives one month of service free if the technician misses the appointment time.
(which is what happened when they came to fix the cable modem problem...
they were late, so I got one month of service free, or $43 credit)

In the mean time, I decided to take the whole day off.... 

I just hope the installer doesn't bother to show up in the next hour or two. The
sun is going down in about 2 hours here....

*EDIT: guess what? a couple minutes after I posted this message, the installer 
rang my doorbell... showing up at 2PM for a 9AM-12PM appt...  He apologized,
but I didn't really care... I just showed him where the old dish and DVRs are... 
he's currently working right now.... at least he brought three HR20s!!!*
:soapbox:


----------



## sean10780 (Oct 16, 2007)

Sometimes directv will give $100 credit for missed appointments. This happened to my neighbor and that's what they did, and I've heard that being done before.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi kathy,
yes you are entitled to a $100 credit if the installer does not call before the scheduled window to let you know there's a delay. According to D* policy, even if they call you at 9:01 AM to delay a 9:00 scheduled install, you are entitled to the credit. D* then apparently "fines" the installation company by passing along the bill for the credit they give you.


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

This kind of thing happens way too often. They really need to find a way to get their act together and show up when they tell people they are going to. 

Yes, you should certainly get some compensation in the form of credits, but I wouldn't hold my breath on an heart felt apology. :lol: 

When I got my upgrade I had the 12-4 slot. Two guys finally showed up at 3:45, and it took them a couple of hours to get it done. Luckily it was August(06) and there was plenty of daylight left. They sure sweat a lot too.:lol: 

The funniest thing was when my wife got home from work she took one look at the dish and said it was ugly and why did they put it where they did. They couldn't get out of there fast enough, I think they were afraid she was going to make them move it. They left their compression tool they were in such a hurry. I haven't figured out how to use it yet though. :lol: 

Every once a while my wife looks at the dish and groans, but she sure likes the HD it brings to our house. :lol:


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

Call ASAP... you may be entitled to a $100 on time guarantee credit for the missed appointment, but you must call withing 48 hours of the appointment.


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

The week after my DirecTV system was installed I needed to have a Tech come out to look at my HD DVR to see if it needed to be replace - he never showed, never called. When I called DirecTV Tech Support a little more than irritated, they gave me the $100 missed appointment credit - that was just 4 or 5 weeks ago.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

They told me the $100 on time guarantee was only applied if the tech missed the *second* appointment. Maybe who I talked to was wrong?

But as most have said here, you _may_ be elligible.


----------



## redskin9 (Oct 12, 2005)

CJTE said:


> They told me the $100 on time guarantee was only applied if the tech missed the *second* appointment. Maybe who I talked to was wrong?
> 
> But as most have said here, you _may_ be elligible.


Contact D* and speak to customer retentions. The easiest way to get to them is when in the voice response menu say "cancel service" and you will be transfered to them. When I had a similar problem not only did I get $100 missed appointment credit but also HD service for free for 6 months. And I'm only a "3 heart" customer.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Take a look at his paperwork. Make sure he has a valid contact number for you. Many, many times, the number is 1)Disconnected, 2)Fax machine or 3)Just plain wrong.

If he does have a vaild contact number for you, then yes you should get some type of credit.


----------



## dlt4 (Oct 4, 2006)

sean10780 said:


> Sometimes directv will give $100 credit for missed appointments. This happened to my neighbor and that's what they did, and I've heard that being done before.


About two months ago I received a $100 credit for a missed appointment. Give it a shot!


----------



## swans (Jan 23, 2007)

My upgrade/install window was for 4pm-8pm. I guess this was because it was just a swap out of an SD-DVR for an HD-DVR. I got a call at 2pm saying he was on site. I was at work. He said he could wait and I went home. Apparently several of his earlier installs had fallen through because of no answer or improper work order.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

kathymoore said:


> The DTV installer was scheduled to come to my house this morning to installe
> a new dish and upgrad my two HD DVRs.
> 
> I took half day off and waited. waited. ...and waited. by 12 noon, nobody showed
> ...


Heck, a few years ago, D* missing 5 (count 'em 5!) appts when I took off of work and they either showed up, did nothing, and soon left or didn't even show up.

Yet, another reason, I distain IRONWOOD so much.


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

Charter cable stood me up four days in a three week period.  "Finally did the drop from the pole to the house myself,Only took twenty five mins to have the internet up and running"

I've had DirecTV come to my home twice and both times right on time.


----------



## mauijiminar (Oct 11, 2007)

You know something, I know it bothers me when people like installers, home repairs people, ect are not on time, but you know I never open a discussion on it on a message borad. Look it happens with many people with many different companies, so GET OVER IT!


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Heck, it's just nice to see that a new install can still get HR20's.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

So I take it the install went well since there was no follow up tonight?


----------

